# לא בכל מחיר



## cfu507

הי, איך היתם אומרים למשל: לא היתי עושה זאת בכל מחיר. אין הכוונה למחיר של משהו שקונים כמובן. תודה​


----------



## tFighterPilot

I wouldn't do it *at all cost*


----------



## elroy

tFighterPilot said:


> I wouldn't do it *at all cost*


 That doesn't quite work.  You could, however, say, "I would avoid doing that at all costs."

Or, you could use a less literal equivalent:

"There's no way I would ever do that."
"I wouldn't do that if you paid me."
"I wouldn't do that if my life depended on it." (very dramatic)
"You wouldn't catch me dead doing that."


----------



## scriptum

elroy said:


> That doesn't quite work. You could, however, say, "I would avoid doing that at all costs."
> 
> Or, you could use a less literal equivalent:
> 
> "There's no way I would ever do that."
> "I wouldn't do that if you paid me."
> "I wouldn't do that if my life depended on it." (very dramatic)
> "You wouldn't catch me dead doing that."


 
I think that cfu507 meant "I'll do it but not at all costs". Am I wrong?


----------



## cfu507

scriptum said:


> I think that cfu507 meant "I'll do it but not at all costs". Am I wrong?


 

כן, אם בכלל לא רציתי לעשות משהו לא היתי אומרת שלא אעשה זאת בכל מחיר. אם אני אומרת שלא אעשה זאת בכל מחיר, זה אומר שיש מצבים/תנאים שבהם כן היתי עושה, או יותר נכון, היתי עושה זאת בתנאי ש....​ 
תודה​


----------



## elroy

scriptum said:


> I think that cfu507 meant "I'll do it but not at all costs". Am I wrong?


 Probably not.  If that's the meaning I would suggest "I wouldn't go to any length to do that."

TFighterPilot's suggestion (with "costs" instead of "cost") might work in certain contexts, but without context it could be confusing.


----------



## cfu507

elroy said:


> Probably not.  If that's the meaning I would suggest "I wouldn't go to any length to do that."
> 
> TFighterPilot's suggestion (with "costs" instead of "cost") might work in certain contexts, but without context it could be confusing.


 


האמת, שהמילון שלי מתרגם את ההצעה של "טייס הקרב" שלנו כפי שהתכוונתי. אני לאמבינה למה מעברית לאנגלית המילון לא מציע את זה אבל כן מתרגם מאנגלית לעברית. בכלאופן:

1)     *אליאס*, האם לא משתמשים בביטוי הזה באנגלית? למשל אני מוכנה לעבור לעיר אחרת, אבל לא בכל מחיר. ואין הכוונה כאן למחיר כספי, אלא למשל רק אם גם אמא שלי תעבור איתי.

2)     מה לגבי at any price – האם כאן הכוונה רק למחיר כספי?

תודה

​


----------



## elroy

cfu507 said:


> האמת, שהמילון שלי מתרגם את ההצעה של "טייס הקרב" שלנו כפי שהתכוונתי. אני לאמבינה למה מעברית לאנגלית המילון לא מציע את זה אבל כן מתרגם מאנגלית לעברית. בכלאופן:​


Well, I do think the two expressions are more or less equivalent, but that doesn't mean that they always overlap in usage. As we all know, dictionaries are not perfect.  


> 1) *אליאס*, האם לא משתמשים בביטוי הזה באנגלית? למשל אני מוכנה לעבור לעיר אחרת, אבל לא בכל מחיר. ואין הכוונה כאן למחיר כספי, אלא למשל רק אם גם אמא שלי תעבור איתי.


 You could use it, if the context made the meaning clear:​ 
"I'm not against moving, but it's not like I want to do it at all costs!"
"I want to move, but not at all costs!"
etc.​


> 2) מה לגבי at any price – האם כאן הכוונה רק למחיר כספי?


No, "at any price" can be used metaphorically as well.​


----------



## tFighterPilot

Oh, I misunderstood the meaning. Ya, what Elroy said.


----------

